# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Hurricane Jose

## waynek

Jose has been upgraded to a hurricane and could be upgraded to a major hurricane.  It looks like it should go a little farther north than Irma but it could hit the same islands that just got whacked by Irma, including SBH and SXM.  Current ETA is Friday or Saturday.  Let's hope it dissipates or turns north and doesn't make landfall.

----------


## Izzy

Luis hit St Barth 9/5/95. Ten days later Marylin hit...

----------


## stbartshopper

All we can do is keep our fingers crossed as one is enough!

----------


## Blairkiel

> All we can do is keep our fingers crossed as one is enough!




Hurricane warning up

----------


## KevinS

There is a Hurricane Warning up for Antigua and Barbuda.  St Barth and St. Martin are still under Vigilance Grise, and no new warnings have been issued.  Warnings/Vigilance levels which are raised for St Martin are typically also raised for St Barth.  From the NHC Public Advisory at 17:00 today:


SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:

A Hurricane Watch is in effect for...
* Antigua and Barbuda

A Tropical Storm Watch is in effect for...
* Anguilla, Montserrat, St Kitts, and Nevis
* Saba and St. Eustatius

A Hurricane Watch means that hurricane conditions are possible
within the watch area.  A watch is typically issued 48 hours
before the anticipated first occurrence of tropical-storm-force
winds, conditions that make outside preparations difficult or
dangerous.

A Tropical Storm Watch means that tropical storm conditions are
possible within the watch area, generally within 48 hours.

Tropical storm conditions are also possible in St. Martin and Sint
Maarten beginning on Saturday.

For storm information specific to your area, please monitor
products issued by your national meteorological service.


The current Vigilance level is shown on the www.meteofrance.gp/vigilance-antilles-guyane  website.

----------


## BBT

They are all fully aware I just heard and know what they are facing Sat. morning. So sad

----------


## tim



----------


## KevinS

Vigilance Jaune has been announced for all of the French Caribbean island.

----------


## KevinS

Vigilance Orange now.  Jaune/yellow is raised 72 hours in advance of an expected cyclone.  Orange is raised 48 hours in advance, and Rouge/Red is raised 6 to 18 hours in advance.

----------


## Jim A

Jose now a Cat 4. Keep turning North Jose, Keep turning North

----------


## KevinS

From the 11:00 NHC update:

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:

A Hurricane Watch is in effect for...
* Antigua, Barbuda, and Anguilla
* Sint Maarten
* St. Martin
* St. Barthelemy

A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for...
* Antigua, Barbuda, and Anguilla
* St. Martin
* St. Barthelemy
* Sint Maarten

A Tropical Storm Watch is in effect for...
* Montserrat, St Kitts, and Nevis
* Saba and St. Eustatius
* British Virgin Islands
* St. Thomas and St. John

A Hurricane Watch means that hurricane conditions are possible
within the watch area, in this case within 36 hours.

A Tropical Storm Warning means that tropical storm conditions are
expected somewhere within the warning area within 36 hours.

A Tropical Storm Watch means that tropical storm conditions are
possible within the watch area, generally within 48 hours.

----------


## JEK

Take shelter and stay away from the coast during José

----------


## JEK



----------


## BBT



----------


## stbartshopper

"Jose .. a serious lurch South... 
JOSE-- URGENT-- 
Jose has just come south a little... 
Bringing the path closer to SBH. 
If the forecast is right it will pass very very very close... 
Expect lots of rain, 40 to 60 mph wind and big seas... 
BUT if it comes more south tonight it will be a full on hurricane tomorrow starting about midday and maximum wind about midnight.. 
Do not underestimate Jose... TELL YOUR FRIENDS.. Few people know how close it is going to be or when it will come..."

----------


## KevinS

Vigilance Rouge has been raised for Jose.

----------


## KevinS

According to the 23:00 update, Jose is near Category 5.  The NHC Forcast Postions portion of that update follows:

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT  09/0300Z 16.9N  59.3W  135 KT 155 MPH
 12H  09/1200Z 17.8N  60.8W  130 KT 150 MPH
 24H  10/0000Z 19.1N  62.8W  120 KT 140 MPH
 36H  10/1200Z 20.7N  64.8W  115 KT 130 MPH
 48H  11/0000Z 22.4N  66.8W  105 KT 120 MPH
 72H  12/0000Z 25.3N  68.8W   95 KT 110 MPH
 96H  13/0000Z 26.8N  68.0W   90 KT 105 MPH
120H  14/0000Z 27.7N  66.3W   80 KT  90 MPH

----------


## KevinS

From the 05:00 update:

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT  09/0900Z 17.5N  60.3W  130 KT 150 MPH
 12H  09/1800Z 18.4N  61.8W  125 KT 145 MPH
 24H  10/0600Z 19.9N  63.9W  115 KT 130 MPH
 36H  10/1800Z 21.5N  65.9W  110 KT 125 MPH
 48H  11/0600Z 23.1N  67.6W  100 KT 115 MPH
 72H  12/0600Z 25.7N  69.0W   90 KT 105 MPH
 96H  13/0600Z 26.5N  67.6W   80 KT  90 MPH
120H  14/0600Z 26.4N  66.3W   80 KT  90 MPH

----------


## BBT

> From the 05:00 update:
> 
> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT  09/0900Z 17.5N  60.3W  130 KT 150 MPH
>  12H  09/1800Z 18.4N  61.8W  125 KT 145 MPH
>  24H  10/0600Z 19.9N  63.9W  115 KT 130 MPH
>  36H  10/1800Z 21.5N  65.9W  110 KT 125 MPH
>  48H  11/0600Z 23.1N  67.6W  100 KT 115 MPH
> ...



SO AT 2 TODAY she will be at her closest point 72 miles away from north east point of the island

----------


## KevinS

The alert level has been raised to Vigilance Violette as of 12:49.  Violette/Violet is a curfew period, with a major impact impact expected within 3-6 hours.  For those on the island, it's time to head back to your safe place.  For those of us not on the island, if you believe in prayer, it's time to do your thing.

----------


## TPunch42

Praying praying praying

----------


## GMP62

Praying hard

----------


## stbartshopper

We are praying as well!

----------

